# Concentration camp at Erfurt?



## Zero02 (Oct 7, 2008)

I am doing a work on the biography of my grandfather, a WWII ex-veteran  from the Dieppe Raid. I was looking for the camp where he was held after being catured, and I heard he was in a camp close to Erfurt, Germany. 

Someone know if Buchenwald concentration camp is the one close to Erfurt?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2008)

You sure Concentration camp, not POW camp? I've got some stuff somewhere on some of the Kriegsgefangener Lager (POW Camps), but it will take ages to find it. However, I'm sure there's someone here that will be more helpful.


----------



## Zero02 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry for the mistake :S, I saw that about that camp and is why I was asking too. What also confuse me is that there were some POWs at Buchenwald, some airmen captured, but they were later transferred.

Thanks, but I just find the POWS camps, I read on a newspaper from some years ago. I think I found the two POWs camps he were, Molsdorf and Vacha.

The newspaper say that, but when I look on internet, Molsdorf is for women??? and I dont find Vacha?
do someone know information about these camps?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes Buchewald is near Erfurt. They are in the same state of Thüringen.


----------

